# Who knows about super T8s and fixture efficiency?



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am trying to get some utility rebate money for a customer. In order to get it there is some hoops to jump through. I would like to replace old single lamp corridor wraps (single lamp 4ft T-12, magnetic ballast) with new ones t-8/t-5. They have to be reduced wattage or Super T8. The fixture has to better than 83 % efficient and save 23 watts over the existing ones. Lamar has a WN fixture that seems to meet the efficiency requirement, but not sure if the ballast is the right kind or a standard t8. Phillips Daybrite lists a "green" model in the SJ line. Not sure I can meet the wattage savings either. Any thoughts?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> I am trying to get some utility rebate money for a customer. In order to get it there is some hoops to jump through. I would like to replace old single lamp corridor wraps (single lamp 4ft T-12, magnetic ballast) with new ones t-8/t-5. They have to be reduced wattage or Super T8. The fixture has to better than 83 % efficient and save 23 watts over the existing ones. Lamar has a WN fixture that seems to meet the efficiency requirement, but not sure if the ballast is the right kind or a standard t8. Phillips Daybrite lists a "green" model in the SJ line. Not sure I can meet the wattage savings either. Any thoughts?


There's not enough information in your post. Often time utility requires NEMA Premium or CEE1 qualified ballast. You'll need to get a copy of the requirements from whoever issues the rebate and purchase supplies that meet the criteria.

Fixture efficiency means how much of light produced by the lamps leave the fixture in the intended directions. 

Super T8 lamps typically mean full 32 watt lamps rated at 3,100 lumens on reference ballast. They're 100% interchangeable with standard T8. Normally they're driven between 70-80% output (BF 0.77 or so) with premium efficiency ballast to achieve power reduction. 

Reduced wattage 4' T8s come in 30W, 28W and 25W. With the exception of some 30W lamps, they are not to be used where ambient temperature falls below 60F, much like F34T12. They're also prone to striation (visible spiraling in lamps) when they're exposed to air draft or operated on ballast without anti-striation control.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

CEE1 ballasts are required. They are looking for minimum of 23 watts saved and better than 83% overall fixture efficiency for commercial grade wraparound fixtures with one or two t-8s or t-5s. Trying to find a one for one replacement to meet these requirements. There are existing corridor wraps that look like these:

http://www.daybrite.com/solutions/Vol6/Vol7_128.pdf

I also need a few of something like these:

http://www.daybrite.com/solutions/Vol6/Vol7_124.pdf

I also need to reballast and relamp a few of the above type fixtures, rebated at a different rate, as they are in good enough shape to do so.

The ultimate goal is to have one type of lamp throughout the building. Its a mixture of t-8 and t-12.


----------

